# Question / help on preshading?



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I've done this on some of my sci-fi builds but I want to do it on my spitfire build. Obviously with the sci-fi craft its for differing effects and finishes. However with the spit I want to create a much more historically correct and accurate scale look. So any tips, tricks or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Alec


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I was a USAF aircraft maintenance / QA for 30 years (just retired), and I've seen a huge variety of airframes, as well as volunteered my skills to restore some War Birds. I don't agree with the current practice of preshading - period. 

It looks too obvious.................look at the real jet or old bird and the only change in shade that you see is the gap in the panel line..........and perhaps some grease / oil / chips in the paint. Those wide, feathered, pre-shaded paint edges on panel lines that seem all the rage now on models these days do not exist on real airplanes....................old or new.

I think a filter or wash would better serve an airplane model.................it would result in a much more realistic appearance.

A Spitfire follows the same rules......................again...................some filters and some wash / chipping. Preshading to me is unrealistic.

Putting flame proof suit on....................standing by for flames..........................


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks airspeed. 

I guess I didn't consider a "two camps" thing to the subject... my skills with an airbrush are ok and some of the pic I've seen on the web are a little off putting... One of the ideas iI had was to go with a black ink/paint wash on the panel lines over the primer/base coat. I just don't want it to cartoon or comic book looking.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Pre shading is easy and works great on aircraft. I have not done it much, and I think it can be OVERDONE, but its not hard to do.

When I did it, I used this method:

I primed the model with white or light grey primer. Then, airbrush some black or very dark grey lines carefully (don't have to be too neat though) on the kit's main panel lines, edges of control surfaces, etc. You get a rough black grid on a light background when you are done.

Now, when you spray on your actual camouflage colors, mist them lightly over the pre shaded model first. Then fill in each "panel" solidly with paint, but leave a slight dark "shadow" on the edges of the panels. This will help make large, flat areas look more interesting and not like one big solid color field. You can further mix a slightly lighter shade of the base color(s) and hit the middles of the panels slightly, the fusilage spine, etc. for a highlight. Some careful sharp washes will further define the panels. You might experiment with both a lighter wash, like tan or grey, as well as the tradtional dark brown. I rarely use black, as it is so start. The lighter washes look like dust.

I like a subtle effect. It does NOT show well here...

http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b69/djnick66/?action=view&current=Junkers4.jpg



















This is Frog's very old (1960s) Junkers Ju-88 in 1/72 scale.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

This isn't the only shading effect that can be overdone. Look at the shading on modelled cloth sometime, and you'll see bright highlights and dark shadows where there shouldn't be any. 

The goal should be realism, not a "preshading effect", right?


----------



## hutchman (Jun 21, 2008)

If you take a look at my P-47 below, I incorporated pre-shading of the panel lines. It wasn't subtle enough for me, so I accentuated them with a very light coat of Tamiya Smoke.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

SteveR said:


> This isn't the only shading effect that can be overdone. Look at the shading on modelled cloth sometime, and you'll see bright highlights and dark shadows where there shouldn't be any.
> 
> The goal should be realism, not a "preshading effect", right?


Thats my hopefull goal SteveR. I did some experimenting last night with a dark grey... either my ab skills suck or the end look just did't do it for me. I also did some with a black/dark grey ink run through the panel lines with a fine tipped brush. It's tedious but it may be the way I go...

Btw djnick66 & hutchman your builds look great  something for me to aspire too.

Cheers,
Alec


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

hutchman said:


> If you take a look at my P-47 below, I incorporated pre-shading of the panel lines. It wasn't subtle enough for me, so I accentuated them with a very light coat of Tamiya Smoke.


Hutchman,

That looks beautiful. :thumbsup: The pre-shading accents the panel lines and the wash sells the finish. Not overdone at all. My beef is with the over the top preshading you see done that is accepted as the norm in some circles. 

My apologies to all here if my first post comes across as a sermon............


----------



## hutchman (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks...but you make a valid point that I agree with. Sometimes I can't figure out why some of the over-the-top stuff is viewed as the master technique. Often, it does not look natural to me. I guess it is more of an artistic preference. But hey, I build to enjoy the journey.


----------

